# better to stay away from these spyware removers !



## anandk (Jun 13, 2005)

hi ! here is a list of some spyware removers, you should stay away from; for they themselves are said to contain malaware or promote malaware :

spywarekiller, spy assault, mynetprotector, spyware avenger, spyware nuker, ad-elliminator, spywiper,  etc

for complete details visit : *doxdesk.com/parasite/rogues.html .

safest to stick around with 'apna' ad-aware, ms anti-spy, spybot, spyware doctor, pest patrol, spysweeper.


----------



## anomit (Jun 13, 2005)

Another addition: *POWERSCAN*


----------



## Biplav (Jun 14, 2005)

just keep urself confirmed with :*
spybot
ad-aware
microsoft Anti spyware
spyware blaster
*
that shud do.
dont try for any new program.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 14, 2005)

Umm.. You should visit this page too ..


----------



## zodiac_511 (Jun 14, 2005)

Guys,
How is Spy Subtract???
It was able to remove bugs tht even s&d cud not and Ad-Aware and Ms Antispyware could not even detec t!!!


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 15, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> just keep urself confirmed with :*
> spybot
> ad-aware
> microsoft Anti spyware
> ...



Yeah.............. I'll agree........

You'll not need to try any other programs coz these r the best.........

And why trust sites providing antispywares but they themselves try to install spywares, specially in PORN and CRACKS/SERIALS related sites.........


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 15, 2005)

It's true these are what i use!
Ad-Aware
anti-spy beta
Avast!
Zone Alarm
But most importantly spybot S&D is one gift of a thing from patrick m koala (ie the developer).
For Advanced users u get all these for free!
1. Shredder ---> u can shread those redundant files that are protected by the OS. 
2. The Resident IE and the teatimer system settings protection are a great add ons!
3. u can change the status of Active x controls and BHO's (Browser Helper Objects)
4. u can also prevent the settings of IE from being changed.
5. u also have a process manager and startup control panel and secure uninstaller!
Now isn't that too much for a freeware!  *Simply Great!!* Also their website and forum can be used as a one stop reference about spywares!
Whenever i feel the internet speed sucks i simply reboot my pc in safe mode and run Spybot and ad-aware to get rid of the infections and it works great!![/u]


----------



## mariner (Jun 15, 2005)

simply use spybot snd and ad aware. forget about the rest. these two are more than sufficient.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 15, 2005)

XsoftSpy is also a good Anti-spyware. quite clean interface and powerfull detection and easy web-update


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 15, 2005)

ms antispy once removed my flashget, is that spyware ????

never used it since then


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 16, 2005)

yes, the Ad-robot that comes with the "free" version of flashget is a Ad-Ware


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 16, 2005)

spybot is a good one.


----------



## Charley (Jun 18, 2005)

what abt spyware guard, counter spy ??


----------



## anandk (Jun 18, 2005)

Xoftspy is a good detector. i have it installed too. Except for one fact : XoftSpy by Paretologic (paretologic.com): downloads promoted by the RichFind parasite.

yep, flashget has spyware, hence it must've been removed. use  getright instead.

spysubstract/counterspy seem 2 b a clean anti-spy. many a times, one anti-spy  may miss out a few of the registry entries, which are then detected by some other anti-spy's. hence best to use 2-3 anti-spys.

spywareblaster and spywareguard are great tools. they work real-time in the background. the first esp blocks mala-activex, while the 2nd one just blocks the malaware from even entering ur pc.         

do check out : 
*www.download.com/Spyware-Obstacle-Course/1200-2023_4-5143404.html?tag=txt


----------



## anandk (Nov 27, 2006)

*RogueRemover* is a great new utility that can remove various _rogue antispyware, antivirus and hard drive cleaning utilities as also rogue registry cleaners_. 

Rogue applications *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/t/splat.gif are applications that rather than remove spyware, provide false positives, distribute malware or spyware, advertise, or provide useless uninstallers. The main point is that rogue applications are useless and eat up system resources. this is a smart new 349kb .exe program which does not require an installation !

it removes :

MalwareWiper, MyNetProtector, MySpyProtector, Spyware Cops, SysProtect, Adware Cops, AdwareStriker, BPS Spyware Remover, DriveCleaner 2006, Spy Sniper, SpyStriker, Trust Cleaner, TZ Spyware Remover, Ultimate Cleaner, VirusBlaster, WinAntiVirus 2007, VirusBurst/VirusBursters, Ads Alert, Adware Bazooka, Adware Filter, Adware Punisher, AdwareDelete, AdwarePatrol, AdwareRemover, AdwareSheriff, AdwareSpy, AlertSpy, AlfaCleaner, Anti Virus Pro, AntiSpyware Soldier, AntiVermins, AntiVirus Golden, BraveSentry, CleanX, Doctor Adware, Doctor Adware Pro, Easy Spyware Killer, ETD Security Scanner, HitVirus, KillAndClean, KillSpy, PAL Spyware Remover, PestBot, PestCapture, PestTrap, RazeSpyware, RebrandSoft AdwareSpyware Remover, Remedy AntiSpy, Spy Defence, Spy iBlock, Spy-Kill, SpyAxe, SpyCut, SpyDeface, SpyDestroy Pro, SpyFalcon, SpyHeal, Spyinator, SpyLax, SpyNoMore, SpySheriff, SpyTrooper, Spyware Disinfector, Spyware Quake, Spyware Remover (SpyAdvanced), Spyware Stormer, SpywareBot, SpywareCleaner, SpywareStrike, SpywareThis, SystemDoctor 2006, The Spy Guard, TitanShield AntiSpyware, Ultimate Defender, VirusBlast, VirusBurst, WinAntiSpyware 2006, WinAntiVirus 2006, etc 

click *www.malwarebytes.org/rogueremover.php

i hope that u r not using anyone of these !


----------



## forever (Nov 28, 2006)

flashget has spyware , even the latest version??, so shuld it be done away with , plz reply


----------



## anandk (Nov 28, 2006)

afaik, flashget uses cydor to deliver ads, and thus can be said to have adware, but not spyware. the regd/paid version does not. for more on this topic click  stay away from these download managers !


----------



## forever (Nov 29, 2006)

^^^ yaar, im using the 1.8 version of flashget but it never showed me any ads whatsoever , i really liked flashget over others coz it has integrated well with my browser unlike other few, im confused .


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 29, 2006)

yea i agree a lot of these co. promote pyware themselves.


----------



## anandk (Dec 5, 2006)

*Spyware Cleaner *- another one to stay   away from, i guess ! it has been accused of selling fake antispyware and has just settled a suit !

A company accused of selling phony antispyware tools has settled a lawsuit filed by Washington State's attorney general. 

White Plains, N.Y.-based Secure Computer has agreed to pay $1 million to settle charges that it violated Washington’s computer spyware law, the attorney general's office said in a statement Monday. The case was the first lawsuit under the law. 

Filed in January, the suit accused Secure Computer of marketing software that falsely claimed PCs were infected with spyware, then enticing consumers to pay $49.95 for a program called Spyware Cleaner that claimed to remove it...

*news.com.com/Company+accused+of+se...es+suit/2100-7350_3-6140656.html?tag=nefd.top


----------



## lalam (Dec 8, 2006)

Hmmmm i installed spywiper lol thank god that i'm saved indeed ha ha.....Spybot rocks the only hitch is that it doesn't give real time protection and i'm fed up with spyware doctor for sure the subscription expires too soon!


----------

